# Lowing springs without shocks (bad/good??)



## jrab (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I put some lowing springs on my 240sx, 50mm drop in the front and a 30mm in the rear.. which overall gives the car about a 2in drop.

Anyways I have the rest of the suspension all stock including the shocks, what is this going to cause my car to do? and is there a need for shocks?


----------



## khooper (Mar 13, 2008)

basically, lowering springs will wear your stock shocks more quickly. their life is inversely proportional to the drop. in other words, RB springs won't make too much of a difference in terms of shock life (because its a mild drop)...but the S-techs on the other hand..i wouldn't expect your shocks to last very long. in terms of performance, you will definitely notice the difference between being lowered on stock shocks vs. koni's! IMO, if you want a drastic drop, just do it properly and buy a new set of shocks as well. either that or get a set of coilovers. :fluffy:
__________________________
Control Arm Parts | EBC Brakes Pads


----------

